# My latest senior moment



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice evening so I thought I'd shoot a few practice arrows. Everything was hitting way right. So, I moved the sight to the right. Still hit way right. Move it some more. Still right. Crank it all the way right...not much better.

Finally decided my superior form was totally broken so I quit for evening. 

After NCIS I went to put the gear away and holy cow! When I put the scope on the sight bar (Sure Loc) I didn't get it in the right groves. Problem identified, Problem solved. Superior form restored....how could I have ever doubted myself?

So, what was your dumbest senior archery moment?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Funny it didn't fall on the ground, that had happened to me as the D--- thing keep loosening up so I got rid of it & got a DS Advantage sight & that eliminated the problem.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

kballer1 said:


> Funny it didn't fall on the ground, that had happened to me as the D--- thing keep loosening up so I got rid of it & got a DS Advantage sight & that eliminated the problem.


I hear ya...but I'm a hard headed old geezer.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Mine was the first day of States a few years ago. I couldn't keep the arrows out of the right side of the target. Not far, just an inch or so, but enough to give me a horrible score. Checking the bow over that night, I discovered that the launcher blade was bent. It had probably snagged on something and twisted. It was bent barely enough to see. 

Switched it out for a new one and shot a decent score the second day. If I had shot that score both days, I would have won.

It's amazing how tiny details like this can screw up your shooting.

Allen


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Was at the range shooting 80 yards, went out back a few days later and shot at 20 yards, about 2 feet over the target, through the t-11 garage siding, R-11 insulation, 1/2" drywall (that I just finished) and 2" into a Craftsmen tool box! Good penetration for 52 pounds, I thought!


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

My latest sr moment happened a couple weeks ago at the ASA pro-am in Appling Ga. I was shooting SSK with a great group of guys.... lots of good nature kidding and shooting stories being told. Well it came my turn to shoot, so I walked up and scoped the target and then proceeded to draw back. While at full draw and aiming something didn't feel just right. I looked to make sure my arrow was on the rest and to my surprise - NO ARROW. Yep, I forgot load one up. Of course, that was good for a few more jokes and stories of similar embarrassment.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Shooting practice on 40 yd. butt & BSing with another fellow. Walked over to the 80 yd. still BS ing & shoot my X 10 Pro Tour & just made it to the bottom of butt with 18" penetration through the 2x8 supporting the butt. Took about 15 minutes of hand sawing to get my X 10 back.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh I think I'm getting to where a "non-Senior" moment would be the more note worthy event.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Had an arrow come off the string at full draw and dry-fired. Nock was still between my fingers. Does getting out of your truck for a hunt and realizing your bow is sitting back home count?


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Or driving out to your spot only to realize you’re wearing slippers and your boots are back at the house.....


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One night at league, I wasn't shooting so good until I got one off that felt like the sweetest, most perfect shot ever. It even landed dead center in the X ring, in Tom's target. Worse, Tom was TWO lanes over from me. :embara:

Tom was on my left, so I closed up my stance little and shot better the rest of the night. Not like that shot, but better.

Allen


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

Just got back to archery after arm surgery two years ago and went out back to fling a few with my recurve and "YEOW"!
Only took one shot to tell me I forgot my armguard.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Went out in the back yard to shoot my 18 yds. - phone rang and got distracted . I have a slider on that bow that was still set at 50 yds. - huge surprise when I sent that Easton into my back stop (HOUSE) . Made it thru the shower stall and it was laying in bed room . Menards sells a little fiberglass repair kit that worked fairly well hiding that hole . I was glad the dog was outside shooting with me . I now have a few holes in the siding from passing thru targets but only one complete pass thru .


----------



## ronadie (Aug 21, 2018)

yeah I've done the forgot to readjust the sight thing......oops...speeding up the new arrow order.......


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

My wife, who is the ultimate perfectionist on steroids, decided to paint the back bedroom. It took her about a week to sand the walls perfectly smooth, tape everything off and _carefully_ brush on two coats of paint. When she had finished she really took a lot of pride in her work because it really did look more than perfect. A week later I was back there checking how an arrow sat on the rest at full draw and before I knew it BANG!!! the bow fired and planted an arrow in her freshly-painted masterpiece. Fortunately the arrow found a stud and did not make a complete pass-thru. The moment that arrow hit, I swear she appeared instantly right out of thin air and there I stood with an empty bow in my hand and an arrow was sticking out right in front of her. "You are a moron!!!" she hollered, "A brain-dead idiot". Well, with that kind of evidence sticking out of the wall right in front of us, what could I say? She was absolutely right and all I could do was stand and take my medicine. I think I recall a new rule that went into effect from that moment on; I think it was something about never drawing an arrow in the house again.

Automan


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Didn't you tell her that you didn't know the bow was LOADED! Had to dry my eyes before I could type that, tears still running down my face.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I specialize in senior moments. My most embarrassing happened in a range at the archery department of the local Runnings. I came in one Saturday morning, broke out the bow, hung a 5 spot on one of the bales and started blazing away. A little while later I decided to take a break and rest my arms so I put the bow down and started roaming around the merchandise. I noticed a sweet Truball Fang and decided I had to have it. I took my new release to the range and did what I always do..I adjusted it so hot that a gnat's eyelash could trigger it off, but at 3/4 draw it let go and planted an arrow in the drywall covered cement wall just above the bale. One arrow ruined, but I wasn't phased; I tightened it up a bit and started blazing away again. Several arrows later it misfired again, but I attributed that to having my thumb on the release when drawing, so I decided to be very careful and shoot a few more arrows to make sure the release wasn't still set too hot. A few arrows later, BANG, it misfired again, planting another arrow in the cement wall just above the bale. Stupid is as stupid does, so I tightened it up just a bit and kept right on blazing away. Things went very well for a long time and then, BANG, I planted another arrow into the cement wall, but the wall on that range was at least 20' tall and I stuck it about 2" from the ceiling and this time it stuck in the drywall as if to announce to the whole world that a class-one moron was on the range. By now I had lost three arrows and the feeling of humiliation forced me to put the bow down and go to lunch, hoping to regain my dignity so I could go back later and shoot my new release a bit more, but sadly I was mistaken...I was about to cap off the whole disaster in a huge way.

I came back after lunch and hoped that someone had taken a ladder and pulled the arrow while I was out, but there it still was, laughing at me and reminding me that I really was the fool I tried to blot from my mind while choking down my Big Mac. I tightened up on the release, blazed away for awhile and felt a lot better until I went down to retrieve my arrows from the bale. There was quite a lot of bale debris on the floor from previous guys pulling arrows and I was wearing slick-bottom shoes. I gave the first arrow a quick yank to free it from the bale, but at that very moment my slick shoes lost their grip and my feet shot straight out in front of me and down I went. I went down so quickly that I didn't have time to let go of the arrow which was anchored into a bale that had not been properly secured. As I went down I unintentionally pulled the bale off the bale under it and when I looked up all I could see was a bale with five arrows jutting out heading straight down toward me. Luckily, I was able to roll out of the way and it landed with a sickening crash. The sales dude came running over quickly and helped me to my feet, then both of us hoisted the bale back in position. That's when I saw something that broke my heart. There, stuck in the bale was the remains of my five arrows and there were pieces of carbon all over the floor. I was past ruining arrows one at a time, now I had graduated to ruining them in groups. Now I was really feeling horrible, but a true moron doesn't know to quit and I actually planed to shoot a bit more until I looked at my quiver and found it empty. I had brought eight arrows to a 20 yard indoor range and managed to destroy them all. That is when I looked at the sales guy and said, "I think I better go now before I totally destroy what is still left of your range." 

I would like to call this a senior moment, but honestly, all I can attribute it to is good old fashion stupididy.

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm on a roll. Of all the words I chose to spell incorrectly above, I had to misspell stupidity
How stupid is that.

Automan


----------



## dewiseman (Jul 12, 2012)

I haven't laughed this hard in years. Thanks guys.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Automan26,you need to go back to work. You get into too much trouble being retired. :mg:

Allen


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Too many to list. lain:


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

aread said:


> Automan26,you need to go back to work. You get into too much trouble being retired. :mg:
> 
> Allen


You may have a point, but can you believe that for 35 years the school board entrusted someone like me with the responsibility of influencing the development of young minds? (Kind'a makes one shudder doesn't it.)

Automan


----------



## D T Perry (Nov 19, 2016)

Last year fell asleep on the tower stand, when I awoke I was in the dark with no light, disorientated and wound up a half mile in the wrong direction. Ran into a creek before I figured it out. I had to follow the creek over to the road and walk about 3/4 of a mile back to the truck. I almost went the wrong way on the road. I would have probably still been walking! LOL


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a new Darton Maverick I set up just for outdoor target (Field, 3-D, Target). New sight, rest. Anyway, Due to a major operation end of Jan. I was not given a release from my surgeon to shoot until around mid June. It was darn hot so that delayed me trying to set it up. I finally did & registered to shoot the NFAA Target Nationals in Yankton, S.D. Sept 15/16th. Paid my $100 registration, booked hotel for 2 nights. 400+ miles later I Get there Friday 14th to practice, check in ect. Everything is fine. Sat. morning I am hit with pain in my kidney area that nearly doubles me over. Go to breakfast hoping it will pass. I get worse. Barely able to get in my car. Go to shooting area & pain does not let up. Finally, I tell a friend of mine from Montana, I have to go, I can barley move. I end up in ER for 4 hours.. Problem is resolved but it was an expensive tournament I never shot in. We just never know about health issues as a senior.. Problem was not what I had though & the tests given put me at ease. I guess it's concentrate on hunting now..


----------



## Sara-s (Mar 2, 2014)

Got ready to shoot & remembered everything but the arrow. Dry-fired the bow. Thankfully I wasn’t not hurt & no real damage was done. The strings popped off but no other problems.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Been there and done that on a lot of these. I'm sure that when we pull one of these bone-headed stunts we say, 'I'm not going to do that again," only to repeat it at some point. My wife tells me that I have to be "in the moment." Once our season opens I'll be out almost every morning and evening. One thing that I've started doing after my hunt is to organize everything in preparation for the next one. Of course, if you do some mid-day practice, that's when things can go to hell so you've got to be on your best game and repeat the process as far as being prepared goes. Even a check list on the dash board can't be faulted. You've just got to remember to look at it!


----------



## Polaris13 (Oct 6, 2018)

This is easy...being 61 years old and thinking that this archery thing would be easy as pistol and rifle shooting. Ah..not so much. My accuracy is there, but there is so much technical stuff to learn!


----------



## Bugswest (Oct 20, 2020)

automan26 said:


> I'm on a roll. Of all the words I chose to spell incorrectly above, I had to misspell stupidity
> How stupid is that.
> 
> Automan


You definitely sound like a Pat McManus fan, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Went to Redding and lost my release the night prior to the Tournament. I didn't use a D-Loop so nobody had a release to loan me and I had to shoot fingers on a 32" bow without a tab.

I was doing pretty good and shot a 22 on the 50 yard sheep on target 1. Went to target 2 and shot my first arrow into the ground because I forgot to set my sight to the new target. I forgot to shoot a 15 yard target. I was lucky that my friend in my group saved me before we walked up to score. So I had to shoot in shame as everyone laughed at me.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I taught high school for 35 years and during all that time observing students I developed another definition of Senior Moment. All too many students would waste away 3.5 years of classes and, even though we tried to beat it into their thick skulls that they aren't graduating until they meet the credit requirements, they never took us seriously until about 2 months into their senior year. Then reality set in and they had their Senior Moment.... "I can't graduate this year because I don't have enough credits." We had a class they could take called Credit Recovery. CR was a computer-based curriculum designed to help kids recover failed classes. Suddenly these "Senior Moment" victims, in a panic, would swarm the counselor trying to get into CR. It wasn't uncommon to have formerly lazy kids coming to school at 6:30 in the morning and stay, banging sway at their computers with a period or two of CR thru the day, until 6:30 in the evening.

That's a high school teacher's definition of a Senior Moment. LOL

Automan


----------

